# nuovo a gentoo: Ho bisogno di aiuto con Xorg

## speedyx

Salve a tutto il forum.

Sono nuovo a Gentoo, benché usi GNU/Linux e KDE dal 2000.

Dopo 6 mesi di Sabayon, ho deciso di provare a smanettare con Gentoo ora che ho a disposizione un vecchio netbook, un Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Mini Ui 3520.

Sono riuscito ad installarlo e a farlo funzionare egregiamente a mio parere.

Nel tentativo di arrivare a installare KDE mi sono inceppato su X.

Potreste fornirmi aiuto?

Al lancio di 

```
X -retro
```

 mi appaiono i seguenti messaggi, benché lo schermo grigio appaia. E dal quale non riesco ad uscire sebbene abbia impostato hal che funzioni con CTRL-ALT-BKSP.

```
FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
```

Forse ho sbagliato qualcosa in make.conf o nella configurazione manuale del kernel, ma non saprei dove andare ancora a cercare. Ho cercato su google e su gentoo.org, ma forse sono troppo ignorante.

----------

## Franco191075

che scheda video ha?

----------

## speedyx

Intel Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller

----------

## Franco191075

mi posti il tuo xorg.conf? o lo devi fare da zero?

----------

## speedyx

Devo scriverlo da zero.

Ho fatto un xorg.conf creato automaticamente. Ma mi da lo stesso errori.

----------

## speedyx

Grazie Franco, ma credo che alla fine della completa installazione di KDE non mi da più problemi. Forse emerge ha completato i pacchetti necessari per il funzionamento

Aspetto che finisca di ricompilare, ma con startx ha funzionato. Vedrò al riavvio.

Grazie lo stesso.

----------

## speedyx

Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto.

Niente di fatto

Parte xdm con un interfaccia strana.

ma ho configurato xdm perché mi dia kdm

ma un messaggio di boot dice che kdm non esiste /etc/conf.d/kdm, infatti non c'è

Ho creato automaticamente il xorg.conf ma ottengo gli stessi messaggi d'errore

----------

## ago

/etc/conf.d/kdm non deve esistere...

----------

## cloc3

la tua scheda è tra le meglio supportate in questo momento.

non è necessario scrivere alcun xorg.conf. anzi, con tutta probabilità, è opportuno cancellare quello che hai prodotto.

l'errore relativo a synaptics dipenderebbe dal fatto che non hai compilato x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics.

e a sua volta, che non hai impostato oppurtunamente la variabile INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev void synaptics"

```

dai una letta ai manuali.

----------

## ago

OT

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la tua scheda è tra le meglio supportate in questo momento

 

Se era una battuta, m'è piaciuta!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> OT
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   la tua scheda è tra le meglio supportate in questo momento 
> 
> Se era una battuta, m'è piaciuta! 

 

se ti basta una scheda low cost, e vuoi essere sicuro di trovare i drivers e di non dover configurare nulla...

le intel sono state tra le prime schede supportate nativamente nel kernel.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se ti basta una scheda low cost, e vuoi essere sicuro di trovare i drivers e di non dover configurare nulla...
> 
> le intel sono state tra le prime schede supportate nativamente nel kernel.

 

Ritieniti fortunato se ti funziona bene

Ero anch'io del tuo stesso parere, fino a che:

sul portatile con gli ultimi aggiornamenti non mi funziona più il 3d ed effetti (addio kwin)

sul fisso di default il monitor diventa nero ad intermittenza stile freccia di automobile, tenendo conto anche che l'ultima versione del driver non funziona con kernel più datati (stile .32)

----------

## speedyx

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la tua scheda è tra le meglio supportate in questo momento.
> 
> non è necessario scrivere alcun xorg.conf. anzi, con tutta probabilità, è opportuno cancellare quello che hai prodotto.
> 
> l'errore relativo a synaptics dipenderebbe dal fatto che non hai compilato x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics.
> ...

 

Puoi stare certo che mi sono letto tutto l'Handbook e le guide per kernel, xorg, eeepc, kde ... Synaptics è compilato e make.conf è configurato come si deve (tranne che avevo tolto void).

Il problema sta in X11.

Ho provato a togliere xorg.conf e e ho rinominato Sessions e xinit e xdm ed è partito kde, ma non è scritto in nessun manuale.

Ho pensato che non era un procedura ortodossa rinominare queste cartelle, che potrebbero avere uno scopo utile, così le ho lasciate e sono attualmente bloccato.

Devo lasciare inalterato il file /etc/conf.d/xdm o è giusto mettere kdm come gestore?

----------

## speedyx

Non ho risolto niente, neppure aggiungendo void o ricompilando synaptics.

Ho pure ridenominato le subdirectory di X11 ma niente stavolta. Sempre gli stessi errori

Che non sia il kernel che mi sono compilato senza genkernel?

Ho provato pure con genkernel, ma ci sono problemi con il mio harddisk.

genkernel lo vede come hda1 mentre poi cerca sda1, un pasticcio. boh.

----------

## ago

ma se quando avvii il sistema operativo, lanci:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Cosa succede?

----------

## speedyx

Al boot ottengo

```
[...]

modprobe FATAL: Error interting dm_mod (lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko): Invalid module format

[...]

ERROR: Your XDM value is invalid.

No /etc/conf.d/kdm executable could be found on your system.

* Setting up xdm ...

[...]
```

con schermata di login di X (non quella di kde).

Dopo un killall xdm, all'esecuzione di /etc/init.d/xdm start ottengo 

```
* WARNING: xdm has already been started.
```

Lo facccio ripartire e riottengo la schermata di login di X e le stesse informazioni di prima a riga di comando

```
ERROR: Your XDM value is invalid.

No /etc/conf.d/kdm executable could be found on your system.

* Setting up xdm ...
```

----------

## ago

la situazione è un po' incasinata, lasciando perdere il warning del modulo...prova a postare /etc/init.d/xdm e /etc/conf.d/xdm

----------

## speedyx

/etc/conf.d/xdm

```
CHECKVT=7

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

/etc/init.d/xdm

http://pastebin.kde.org/5912/

----------

## cloc3

 *speedyx wrote:*   

> Al boot ottengo
> 
> [code][...]
> 
> modprobe FATAL: Error interting dm_mod (lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko): Invalid module format
> ...

 

come dice ago, la situazione è un po' incasinata.

il modulo dm_mod è il driver principale di LVM2.

potrebbe un problema del tutto ininfluente sulla grafica.

ma può essere benissimo che il tuo sistema acceda solo ad una parte del software che hai installato.

sai perché modprobe cerca di caricare dm-mod?

hai configurato il sistema con lvm2 e lo stai usando solo parzialmente?

l'altro dubbio di cui parli, cioè la confusione tra disposistivi hdx e sdx, può dipendere dalla configurazione del kernel.

se la tua scheda non è ultra antiquata (almeno di cinque o sei anni), devi togliere del tutto il supporto ad ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) ed usare i moduli  Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers.

abbi cura di abilitare, nella bios, il supporto ad ahci.

sentirsi sicuri di controllare bene i dischi rigidi è essenziale per concentrarsi sui problemi grafici.

magari, apri un post separato per il nuovo problema.

----------

## speedyx

Credo che il problema sia stato dovuto al fatto che ho escluso di driver dal build.

```
Device Drivers --->

  Staging drivers --->

  [ ]  Exclude Staging drivers from being built
```

----------

